# Dennerle SCAPERS FLOW



## Al404 (8 Jan 2015)

just got my new dennerle scaper tank and and filter, scaper's flow

is it a good filter? 
not really sure how often i'm suppose to clean it

i saw the in and out tubes are inside an hard holder that is on closure 
i guess i need to take the all filter out of tank before one it
but it doesn't seem very comfortable to unlock because of hang clips lock opening and they are holding in and out tubes


----------



## TallDragon (17 Jan 2015)

There is some discussion about this in this thread.


----------



## jpgomes (15 Feb 2016)

Hi there Al404,
Thinking of geting this filter, hows it holding up? any good?


----------

